# Would 5 exercises for chest be too much?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok currently I do 3 sets of: incline db, decline db, flat bb bench, decline db flies and I was wondering if it would be too much to add 3 sets of Weighted dips? I do tris after as well if it helps


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

After 2 pressing exercises my chest/ tris are burnt out. Don't take offence but how about pressing heavier and seeing if you can still do 4-5 exercises.

Flat press

Incline or decline press

Weighted dips

I'm done! May be able to add in some flies but they would be light.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

personally I would do 4 exercises but 5 is fine.

Every individual is different.

if the food intake is high, drugs good and training solid, 5 exercises is easily doable,

all my pressing exercises are very heavy with drop sets thrown in


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> After 2 pressing exercises my chest/ tris are burnt out. Don't take offence but how about pressing heavier and seeing if you can still do 4-5 exercises.
> 
> Flat press
> 
> ...


The first 2 exercises I keep really heavy lol no more than 6-8 reps, but by flat Bench I'm struggling with 90-100kg lol


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

murphy2010 said:


> The first 2 exercises I keep really heavy lol no more than 6-8 reps, but by flat Bench I'm struggling with 90-100kg lol


Everyone is different so you'll have to see what works for you mate. Try weighted dips and then flies at the end to burn out on. Trial and error.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

my chest routine this morning

flat db press

40kg dbs for 8

45kg dbs for 8

50kg dbs for 8

inc bench

90kg for 10

90kg for 10

100kg for 7

inc db turning palms inwards at the top

3 sets of the 32kg dbs for 12

then inc cable flies 3 sets of 12

then standing cable flies 3 sets of 12

i would say try what you want to add for a few weeks and see how you feel and if it benefits you. all this too many sets/exercises is user dependant and what works for another doesnt mean it will work for you.

you may find adding dips helps you or hinders you but will only find out one way


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Personally mate I do this:

*Flat Barbell Press:*

*
*

3 working sets + 1 drop set.

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

*
*

3 working sets.

*Weighted Dips:*

3 working sets + sometimes a drop set to bodyweight.

*Incline Flye's:*

3 working sets.

Done.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

natty`s ? :lol:

chelsea has a decent chest (nice tits) so i would listen to him over anyone with a chest of a 10 year old .


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I do 5 exercises and hit chest one a week

Some people do 2 exercisers and hit chest twice a week, not sure which is best


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Personally mate I do this:
> 
> *Flat Barbell Press:*
> 
> ...


Can't argue with your chest ill try this  maybe just switch the order so inc db is first as I prefere that  cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> Can't argue with your chest ill try this  maybe just switch the order so inc db is first as I prefere that  cheers


keep flat first to fully warm up muscles so you can smash the sh1t out of your pecs on incline db .


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> natty`s ? :lol:
> 
> chelsea has a decent chest (nice tits) so i would listen to him over anyone with a chest of a 10 year old .


yeah but all chelsea does it bare chest press only :whistling: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> yeah but all chelsea does it bare chest press only :whistling: :lol:


ive heard he can fit a man penis between his tit cleavage :whistling:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Personally mate I do this:
> 
> *Flat Barbell Press:*
> 
> ...


Is this once a week?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't bother doing weighted dips and decline bench... waste of effort imo

I've tried lots of different rep ranges, sets and exercises. But my favourite for chest and tri's is this one:

Bench - 2 warm up sets, followed by one set going to failure (at around 6 reps)

Decline db's - 2 warm up sets, followed by one set going to failure (at around 6 reps)

Flys - 3 sets of around 12 reps

Tricep push downs - 3 sets of around 12 reps

CDBP - 3 sets of around 6 reps


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I do heavy as I can, still manage to do incline, flat, db chest press and flyes ....

And tbh if I wait 5 mins I can do it again - lighter albeit


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Personally mate I do this:
> 
> *Flat Barbell Press:*
> 
> ...


This is more or less what I do in my chest routine but I do follow up with tricep exercises afterwards. The dips may get dropped and instead I'll add skull crushers, pushdowns and depending how extusted my triceps are I may add just 10 reps kickbacks for a final burn.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Slater8486 said:


> This is more or less what I do in my chest routine but I do follow up with tricep exercises afterwards. The dips may get dropped and instead I'll add skull crushers, pushdowns and depending how extusted my triceps are I may add just 10 reps *kickbacks* for a final burn.


you have just lost all credibility :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> ive heard he can fit a man penis between his tit cleavage :whistling:


Its been alleged......when are you coming to try yours? I'm sick of you asking!



jayDP said:


> Is this once a week?


Yea mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Its been alleged......when are you coming to try yours? I'm sick of you asking!
> 
> Yea mate.


when i bring your purple thong back


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if ur going balls out on every one then yeh


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> when i bring your purple thong back


Don't forget the tan and the oil too (posing oil not injectables).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Don't forget the tan and the oil too (posing oil not injectables).


i have synthol too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> i have synthol too


This doesn't surprise me!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

ewen said:


> you have just lost all credibility :lol:


 :confused1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Slater8486 said:


> :confused1:


Don't worry... just that Ewen prefers to start his workout with kickbacks so he can go heavy :lol:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> :confused1:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope.. I used to do a chest day with: Dumbell fly, incline press, decline press, seated fly and dips.

Worked pretty well


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I do 2 sets incline db, 2 sets of machine press, machine press drop set and if there's anything left in me I do a set or 2 of medium weight cable flyes. Once a week


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ewen said:


> *natty`s* ? :lol:
> 
> chelsea has a decent chest (nice tits) so i would listen to him over anyone with a chest of a 10 year old .


Am assuming that since this thread is posted in the Natural Bodybuilding section, the advice asked for is that not based upon results people have got from assisted training but from drug free training only.

IMO in the case of a natty there is no problem doing multiple exercises (provided they are decent exercises of course  ) for a single area, but usually most will get better results from alternating two different workouts than by cramming all the exercises together into a single session... i.e.

This

*Workout A*

Bench Press x3

Incline Flyes x2

Cable Cross-overs x2

*Workout B*

Flat DB Press x3

Incline Press x2

Weighted Dips x2

alternated every 4 days would probably be more effective than doing

Bench Press x3

Incline Flyes x2

Cable Cross-overs x2

Flat DB Press x3

Incline Press x2

Weighted Dips x2

every 7 or 8 days.

When training with high volume you can slowly buidl up to having a tolerance to doing all that work, but much of what you then are doing is actually unnecessary and it's pretty inefficient IMO (better to deliberately not allow yourself to build up to tolerance to that higher volume - better to keep it so that you gain a lot from a little I always think personally).

Personally I never think there's a need (or rather no increased benefit) for a natty to use more than 2-3 exercises for a body part per session.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gents

None of u lot Do a press then a flie to allow the smaller muscles to rest in-between sets therefore keeping all the stress on the chest and not burning out the smaller muscles tri/bies first?

So x3 flat bench press then x3 flat flies

Then x3 incline press then x3 incline flies

Then x3 decline press then x3 decline flies

Always resting the smaller muscle in-between sets

Cheers Daz B


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

dazbcos1969 said:


> Gents
> 
> None of u lot Do a press then a flie to allow the smaller muscles to rest in-between sets therefore keeping all the stress on the chest and not burning out the smaller muscles tri/bies first?
> 
> ...


Kind of like post-exhaust training - sort of. The above idea I like the look of for chest actually, nice thinking on that. :thumbup1:


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Kind of like post-exhaust training - sort of. The above idea I like the look of for chest actually, nice thinking on that. :thumbup1:


Ripped it off a chap called "Mike Mentzer" who i'm sure most of u have heard of  read his book 20 years back he also talks about negative reps and drop sets as in after the last of your x3 press exercises go straight into the 1st of ya x3 Fly without a rest  good read this works for me  you can also do the same with shoulders x3 Press then x3 pull x3 press then x3 pull  not possible with ya back but Hey Hoo  this always keeps the big muscle your working getting Max impact  give it a try for a month and get back to me  BTW it will work 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

dazbcos1969 said:


> Ripped it off a chap called "Mike Mentzer" who i'm sure most of u have heard of  read his book 20 years back he also talks about negative reps and drop sets as in after the last of your x3 press exercises go straight into the 1st of ya x3 Fly without a rest  good read this works for me  you can also do the same with shoulders x3 Press then x3 pull x3 press then x3 pull  not possible with ya back but Hey Hoo  this always keeps the big muscle your working getting Max impact  give it a try for a month and get back to me  BTW it will work
> 
> Cheers Daz B


What do you class as a pull for shoulders?

upright row, face pulls, rear flyes etc?


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> What do you class as a pull for shoulders?
> 
> upright row, face pulls, rear flyes etc?


Yes mate  and a few other to mix and match  bent over seated kick backs dumbells under ya legs is one of my favourites 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I do:

3 sets flat bench heavy 6-8 reps.

2 sets incline heavy 6-8 reps.

3 sets of db flat bench 10 reps

2 sets of decline cable flys 10 reps.

2 sets of 'flat' light weight cable flys lots of reps.

2 sets of 'incline' light weight cable flys lots of reps.

Thats 6 different exercises high insensitivity, but Im on cycle atm I wouldnt do it off cycle.

Also, Im only in the gym working out for 1h15m

IMO and studies support that its more about how long you train more than how many different exercises or sets you do, if you train hard in a short period of time it may just take longer to recover, and I do 1 body part each week.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Personally mate I do this:
> 
> *Flat Barbell Press:*
> 
> ...


Just outta curiosity - How comes you do flat barbell press as opposed to flat dumbbell press? any specific reason ?

Also where you said... "3 working sets + 1 drop set"

Does this just mean as an example youll do 3 sets of say 8 complete reps and then 1 set until your arms tell you to do one and fail ?

Sorry im newbie!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SCOOT123 said:


> Just outta curiosity - How comes you do flat barbell press as opposed to flat dumbbell press? any specific reason ?
> 
> Also where you said... "3 working sets + 1 drop set"
> 
> ...


Morning mate,

I just prefer barbell press mate, I get the most growth out of it and it feels like a far more natural movement.

I would chose to do barbell incline press too but my current gym (which is actually due to shut in 2 weeks) doesn't have one and I refuse to use the Smith for incline press.

Yes mate the drop set would look like this:

Working set - 10 reps on 100kg

Drop Set - 12-15 reps on 60kg or basically until I cant physically do another rep even with help from my training partner.

No need to apologise mate, we all started somewhere


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I do

3 sets incline press

3 sets flat press

3 sets isolation movement

Some weeks train chest twice a week, other 1 once...seems to be working :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mikey81 said:


> That's the same as me what isolation movements do you do? Do you change it each workout?


I dont have much to choose from as the equipment in our gym is limited but some weeks its cable crossovers, others its the pec deck, flyes...anything really to stretch the pecs real deep


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay fair enough then  thank you.

Yeah my gym is more of a fitness gym not so much taylored for specific body building - i mean it has dumbbells and smith with lots of weights but i just cant stand the smith machine.

Cheers!


----------

